# "RCMP investigating hack of spy watchdog network involving theft of files, agency says"



## The Bread Guy (27 Aug 2021)

Ouch ...


> The national spy watchdog says the RCMP is investigating a cybersecurity breach that resulted in the theft of files and the compromise of personal information.
> 
> The National Security and Intelligence Review Agency says that between March 9 and 19, a hacker gained access to an agency network that included a database with names, phone numbers, email addresses and scrambled versions of current and previous passwords.
> 
> ...


----------

